# النقاب سبب لأرتكاب العديد من الجرائم



## چاكس (23 يوليو 2012)

*تحياتى الى الجميع

بقدر ما أثارت واقعة النائب السلفي علي ونيس الذي ضبط في وضع غير لائق مع فتاة في الطريق العام الكثير من السخرية والتهكم، بقدر ما حملت دلالات كثيرة منها : 

1- هو عضو منتخب في مجلس الشعب المصري .
2- ينتمي إلى حزب ديني سلفي .
3- هو داعية وخطيب، يخطب في الناس، ويقدم لهم الموعظة والنصيحة

كمان نلاحظ أن  الرجل لم يضبط مع فتاة سافرة على حد تعبيرهم، بل مع منقبة لإكمال الشكل الظاهري الديني، حتى لو اختلف الفعل معه .

بالرغم من أن الموقف شنيع ، نجد هنا بعض الدلالات منها :
1- من السهل جدا أن يكون الدين ستار لأعمال متناقضة تماما مع جوهره، لدرجة أن هذه الواقعة وغيرها من الوقائع اللى ظهرت مؤخرا، مثل مقتل الشاب الى كان ماشى مع خطيبته على يد ملتحيين، فما هي إلا كالأفلام الواقعية التي تفوق حبكتها ما كان يعرضه عادل إمام في أعماله الفنية التي كانت تكشف عن هذه الازدواجية عند العديد من الإسلاميين .

2- مسألة إخفاء الوجه المحدد للهوية والشخصية ، فاستعمال النقاب هنا لم يكن من قبل السافرات للتستر وإخفاء الوجه، وإنما استعمل من قبل الفتاة التي ارتكب معها الداعية الإسلامي الفعل الفاضح .


و بناء على مكالمة من مدير أمن المحافظة .. لعب النقاب دوره الذى لم ينتهى بمجرد عملية الضبط ، فتم اطلاق صراحهما على خلفية الشعبية الدينية للشيخ و طبعا الكلام كان .. انه لا يمكن أن يقوم الشيخ بذلك الفعل ، و أن فى الأمر _ من وجهه نظر المسؤول _ سوء فهم .. و بالتالى يجب التكتم على الموضوع .

لكن أفراد الحملة سجلوا المحضر في قسم الشرطة ولم يتنازلوا عنه… وهنا أصبحت أركان الجريمة مكونة من محضر بشهود من أفراد الدورية بالإضافة إلى مقاطع مصورة عن طريق الموبايل للحديث أثناء عملية القبض التي صورت صدفة كعادة الفضوليين عندما يجدون ما يستحق التصوير، إضافة إلى أن الفاعلين الشيخ والفتاة قد تم السماح لهما بمغادرة المكان أثناء ضبطهما متلبسين، دون التحقيق في شخص الفتاة .

وقد منعت في البداية الحصانة البرلمانية القبض على الشيخ، وبالتالي كان الخيط الآخر هو الفتاة، وهنا وجدت النيابة نفسها في أمر محيِر، فلم يكن هناك وجه ظاهر للتعرف على الفتاة الحقيقية، إذ أن الاسم الوهمي الذي ذكرته أثناء عملية ضبطها مع الشيخ كان اسما لإحدى الفتيات الأخريات… ومن هنا كان الخيط للوصول إلى الفتاة الحقيقية هو بصمة الصوت ومطابقتها بتتبع شريحة تليفونها الذي لعبت الصدفة أن يستخدم أحد أمناء الشرطة هاتفها ليبعث منه رسالة أثناء عملية ضبطها متلبسة
وعلى الرغم من ذلك أنكرت الفتاة التهمة استنادا إلى حجة أن أحدا لم ير وجهها 

 بصرف النظر عن النتيجة التي وصلت إليها التحقيقات، فالواقعة تثير الكثير من الجدل داخل المجتمع العربى ، متمثلا في قضية النقاب الذي بات حاضرا في عدد من الجرائم التي ترتكب .

هنا يطرح السؤال حول النقاب، هل من الممكن أن يكون وسيلة لتضليل العدالة ؟ وأن ترتكب جرائم تحت هذا الستار ؟ وهذا التساؤل ينقلنا إلى قضية الهوية والشخصية وكيفية تحديدها، فهل تكون بالزي أم بوضوح ملامح الوجه… لو أن أي إنسان عرى كامل جسده وغطى وجهه لا يمكن أن يعرفه أحد، فبصمة الوجه تصبح هنا هي المحدد الوحيد بما تحمله من مكونات شكل العينين والفم والأنف لشخصية أي إنسان. وبالتالي فعند إخفاء هذه المكونات من الصعب التعرف على الإنسان الذي يختفي وراء النقاب حتى وإن كان أقرب الناس إليك.

والسؤال المنطقي الموجه إلى التي تريد أن تضع النقاب، وتخفى ملامح وجهها، أليست بذلك تعطي لنفسها الحق في رؤية الآخرين والتعرف عليهم، وفي نفس الوقت تسلب منهم هذا الحق بحجبها لوجهها ولشخصيتها عنهم. فهي بذلك مثل الذي يتخفى عن الأخرين ليرتكب جريمة، فعندما تخرج الفتاة وهي منقبة، فهي في حقيقة الأمر متخفية من وجهة نظر الأخرين الذين يجهلون هويتها في حين أنها تعرفهم، وقد تحقق هذا التخفي بشكل عملي في واقعة الشيخ ونيس حيث ارتكب الفعل الفاضح، واستغرق وقتا وجهدا للتعرف على الفتاة التي كانت منقبة… ويمكن القياس على وقائع كثيرة ارتكبت باسم النقاب، ليعاد طرح الموضوع من جديد حول إخفاء الملمح الوحيد المحدد لهوية الإنسان… بحجج قد تبدو واهية وتظهر نتائجها في أفعال تتعارض مع قيم الدين والأخلاق والسلوك العام.

محبتى
*


----------



## مصرى ثائر (23 يوليو 2012)

النقاب حرية شخصية......ولا حق لأحد فى ان يعترض على اختيار غيره الا ما فيه مخالفة للقانون. 




> *هنا يطرح السؤال حول النقاب، هل من الممكن أن يكون وسيلة لتضليل العدالة ؟*


 
العدالة تأخذ مجراها الطبيعى ويجب على المراة المنتقبة أن توضح شخصيتها فقط اذا سألها القاضى او وكيل النيابة او موظف السجل المدنى او فى الانتخابات وما شابه من المصالح التى يجب فيها ابراز الهوية. 

اما غير ذلك فلها الحق المطلق فى ان ترتدى نقابها حتى لو كانت تلقى محاضرة فى مدرجات الجامعة! 

ولكن لماذا تدافع عن حق الناس فى ان يروا وجه المراة فى الشارع؟ من اين جاء هذا الحق؟ 

وماذا عن المرأة المحجبة التى تكشف وجهها؟ 
لماذا يمنعوها من الظهور فى التلفزيون -وهو ما يخالف القانون؟ 

بم تفسر ذلك؟


----------



## V mary (23 يوليو 2012)

*اعتقد يا استاذ علماني 
مهما قلت عن المساؤي والسلبيات
لا حياة لمن تنادي​*


----------



## grges monir (23 يوليو 2012)

نحن نتناول مفهوم الحرية بمفهوم خاطىء
الحرية  ليست مطلقة تماما لانها تقف عند حد تعرض المجتمع وافرادة لسلبيات بسبب عدم فهمنا للحرية
حريتك تقف عندما تضرنى  او تضر الصالح العام
غير ذلك لا  مشكلة اطلاقا فليرتدى من يشاء مايريدة


----------



## چاكس (23 يوليو 2012)

V mary قال:


> *اعتقد يا استاذ علماني
> مهما قلت عن المساؤي والسلبيات
> لا حياة لمن تنادي​*



صحيح سيدتى .. و الدليل هو التعليق الذى يسبق تعليقك مباشرة .
  أسعدنى كثيرا تواجدك اللطيف
تقبلى ودى


----------



## مصرى ثائر (23 يوليو 2012)

[QUOTEحريتك تقف عندما تضرنى او تضر الصالح العام
][/QUOTE] 


وما يضرك أنت فى نقاب المنتقبات؟ هل تريد مصاحبتهن مثلا؟! 
أم لك وجهة نظر لا نفهمها


----------



## چاكس (23 يوليو 2012)

مصرى ثائر قال:


> النقاب حرية شخصية......ولا حق لأحد فى ان يعترض على اختيار غيره الا ما فيه مخالفة للقانون.


 
 ليس حرية شخصية اذا تعدى على الأخرين ، و ارتكبت به الكثير من الجرائم .



مصرى ثائر قال:


> العدالة تأخذ مجراها الطبيعى ويجب على المراة المنتقبة أن توضح شخصيتها فقط اذا سألها القاضى او وكيل النيابة او موظف السجل المدنى او فى الانتخابات وما شابه من المصالح التى يجب فيها ابراز الهوية.
> 
> اما غير ذلك فلها الحق المطلق فى ان ترتدى نقابها حتى لو كانت تلقى محاضرة فى مدرجات الجامعة!



أقرأ موضوعى مجددا و لا تعلق بلا قراءة ... فقد كتبت أنا : *وقد  منعت في البداية الحصانة البرلمانية القبض على الشيخ، وبالتالي كان الخيط  الآخر هو الفتاة، وهنا وجدت النيابة نفسها في أمر محيِر، فلم يكن هناك وجه  ظاهر للتعرف على الفتاة الحقيقية، إذ أن الاسم الوهمي الذي ذكرته أثناء  عملية ضبطها مع الشيخ كان اسما لإحدى الفتيات الأخريات… ومن هنا كان الخيط  للوصول إلى الفتاة الحقيقية هو بصمة الصوت ومطابقتها بتتبع شريحة تليفونها  الذي لعبت الصدفة أن يستخدم أحد أمناء الشرطة هاتفها ليبعث منه رسالة أثناء  عملية ضبطها متلبسة
وعلى الرغم من ذلك أنكرت الفتاة التهمة استنادا إلى حجة أن أحدا لم ير وجهها *



مصرى ثائر قال:


> ولكن لماذا تدافع عن حق الناس فى ان يروا وجه المراة فى الشارع؟ من اين جاء هذا الحق؟



أجبت على السؤال من قبل .. لأنها تسمح لنفسها أن ترى وجوههم فلماذا تحتكر هذا الحق لنفسها فقط ؟



مصرى ثائر قال:


> وماذا عن المرأة المحجبة التى تكشف وجهها؟
> لماذا يمنعوها من الظهور فى التلفزيون -وهو ما يخالف القانون؟
> 
> بم تفسر ذلك؟



موضوعى ليس عن المرأة المحجبة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 يوليو 2012)

مصرى ثائر قال:


> النقاب حرية شخصية......ولا حق لأحد فى ان يعترض على اختيار غيره الا ما فيه مخالفة للقانون.


* لا ياباشا ...مش حرية شخصية ...*
*اشمعنى هى ترى وجهى وهى تتعامل معى فى حين أنها عاملة زى الشبح الأسود بتاع مجلة ميكى ؟؟*
*أعكس الوضع ..حضرتك أتيت لتتعامل معى وقد سترت وجهى عنك بداعى الحرية الشخصية ..*!!!



> اما غير ذلك فلها الحق المطلق فى ان ترتدى نقابها حتى لو كانت تلقى محاضرة فى مدرجات الجامعة!


* ومن حق تلاميذها أن يروا من تلك التى تقف لتدرس لهم !!!! أين التواصل ؟؟*
*من أنتى ؟؟؟ رجل أم أمرأة ؟؟*


> وماذا عن المرأة المحجبة التى تكشف وجهها؟
> لماذا يمنعوها من الظهور فى التلفزيون -وهو ما يخالف القانون؟
> بم تفسر ذلك؟


 *دى قوانين مؤسسة أسمها التلفزيون*
*عايز تذيع روح ذيع مش عايز قول ما تذيعشى- التلفزيون حر هو كمان *
*والا المنقبة بتاعتكم بس هى اللى حرة ؟؟؟*
*مش أجبار ...واحد فاتح خمارة ...اللى تيجى تشتغل عنده تلبس بيكينى ...( هو حر ) اللى عايزة تشتغل أهلا وسهلا*
*اللى مش عايزة عندها آلاف المصانع والشركات*


----------



## چاكس (23 يوليو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> نحن نتناول مفهوم الحرية بمفهوم خاطىء
> الحرية  ليست مطلقة تماما لانها تقف عند حد تعرض المجتمع وافرادة لسلبيات بسبب عدم فهمنا للحرية
> حريتك تقف عندما تضرنى  او تضر الصالح العام
> غير ذلك لا  مشكلة اطلاقا فليرتدى من يشاء مايريدة



*الإنسان يستحق أن يمتلك حرية مطلقة فى ما يتعلق بالتفكير والاعتقاد والضمير، وحرية نسبية مقننة على صعيد السلوك الاجتماعي، محدودة بحدود حرية الأفراد الآخرين المتساوية 
*


----------



## مصرى ثائر (23 يوليو 2012)

> ليس حرية شخصية اذا تعدى على الأخرين ، و ارتكبت به الكثير من الجرائم .


 
وما علاقتنا نحن بمجرم أو محتال؟  
وهل المجرم لن يلجأ لوسيلة يحتال بها الا النقاب فقط؟ 
يعنى نمنع احد الحقوق لان  بعض المجرمين استغلوا هذا الحق فى ارتكاب الجرائم؟ كيف تفكر انت؟ 

وماذا  عن حق أى شخص فى كفالة الايتام وايواء الطفال المشردين  هل سنصادر هذا الحق ونمنعه لان بعض النصابين يستغلون الاطفال المشردين فى التسول والشحاذة ؟! 


أليست هذه الحالة مثل تلك؟! 



> أقرأ موضوعى مجددا و لا تعلق بلا قراءة ... فقد كتبت أنا : *وقد منعت في البداية الحصانة البرلمانية القبض على الشيخ، وبالتالي كان الخيط الآخر هو الفتاة، وهنا وجدت النيابة نفسها في أمر محيِر، فلم يكن هناك وجه ظاهر للتعرف على الفتاة الحقيقية، إذ أن الاسم الوهمي الذي ذكرته أثناء عملية ضبطها مع الشيخ كان اسما لإحدى الفتيات الأخريات… ومن هنا كان الخيط للوصول إلى الفتاة الحقيقية هو بصمة الصوت ومطابقتها بتتبع شريحة تليفونها الذي لعبت الصدفة أن يستخدم أحد أمناء الشرطة هاتفها ليبعث منه رسالة أثناء عملية ضبطها متلبسة
> وعلى الرغم من ذلك أنكرت الفتاة التهمة استنادا إلى حجة أن أحدا لم ير وجهها *


 
الفتاة نجت من الادانة!! 
وماذا فى هذا؟
 ولماذا تبكى على مجرم واحد فلت من العقاب ثم تحشر النقاب فى الموضوع؟ 

ما اكثر المجرمون الذين يفلتون من العقاب وما أكثر المحامون المرتشون. 

أنت خائف من أن يتكرر الموقف ! 

اطمئن لا تخف فاخر من يفكر فى ارتكاب الجرائم والقاذورات هم المنقبات. 



> [أجبت على السؤال من قبل .. لأنها تسمح لنفسها أن ترى وجوههم فلماذا تحتكر هذا الحق لنفسها فقط ؟
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Critic (23 يوليو 2012)

وهل تعتقد انهم سيجيبوا على تساؤلاتك بمنطقية او حيادية !
الحوار محسوم طالما فيه طرف عقيدى


----------



## مصرى ثائر (23 يوليو 2012)

> *لا ياباشا ...مش حرية شخصية ...
> اشمعنى هى ترى وجهى وهى تتعامل معى فى حين أنها عاملة زى الشبح الأسود بتاع مجلة ميكى ؟؟*
> *أعكس الوضع ..حضرتك أتيت لتتعامل معى وقد سترت وجهى عنك بداعى الحرية الشخصية ..*!!!


 
عندما تتعامل معك تعرفها من صوتها......شكل جسمها انثوى......من صوت اساور يديها.....من زوجها الذى بجوارها 
من كونها جارتك....بطاقتها.........من طفلها الذى يناديها....هى ممكن تكشفلك وجهها اذا كنت عندها عفيف....  خمسمية حاجة تعرفها بيها 

وبعدين تعامل ايه ده؟
كل تعاملات المنقبة خارج بيتها...تعاملات اولية بسيطة......بيع وشرا ليس الا ..هى دى فيها تحقيق شخصى؟! 




> *ومن حق تلاميذها أن يروا من تلك التى تقف لتدرس لهم !!!! أين التواصل ؟؟*
> *من أنتى ؟؟؟ رجل أم أمرأة ؟؟*


 

وماله.... يروها
 المنقبة لو بتشتغل مدرسة ...لازم يبقى فى تواصل ومعرفة .... 
يجب عليها ان تكشف وجهها داخل المدرسة......ومش صعب ان نصدر قانون بذلك ......بسيطة 


> *دى قوانين مؤسسة أسمها التلفزيون
> عايز تذيع روح ذيع مش عايز قول ما تذيعشى- التلفزيون حر هو كمان *
> *والا المنقبة بتاعتكم بس هى اللى حرة ؟؟؟*
> *مش أجبار ...واحد فاتح خمارة ...اللى تيجى تشتغل عنده تلبس بيكينى ...( هو حر ) اللى عايزة تشتغل أهلا وسهلا*
> *اللى مش عايزة عندها آلاف المصانع والشركات*


 
ايواا صح............بس التلفزيون كمان كام يوم حيبقى اخوانجى:smile01 

ساعتها بقى  اوعى تيجى تسال وتزعق.....

التلفزيون بيمنع غير المحجبة من العمل فى التلفزيون ....وضد القانون ومش عارف ايه! 

لانى حقولك  ساعتها  دى قوانين مؤسسة اللى عايزة تشتغل عندنا تلبس لبسنا!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 يوليو 2012)

*المنقبة وجهها مثل فرجها ومؤخرتها يجب أن يستتر ...*
*وهى حرة ...هل انا كمان حر ؟؟*
*بالطبع نعم ...هل اخفى وجهى عنك بداعى الحرية الشخصية ؟*
*أم أنك ستستنكر هذا ؟ وتقول عنى عضو فى عصابة قطع طريق ؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 يوليو 2012)

*بالنسبة للأخ اللى بيقول عايز تشوف وشهم ليه هتصاحبهم .. ياريت ترد بأسلوب أفضل من كدة و رد عليك بقا و حياة الغاليين المنقبات بيصاحبو اكتر من غيرهم و تعالى اعرفك بنفسى على بنات منتقبات و فاتحينها على الرابع فبلاش كلام مالهوش لازمة  ...
و محدش جاب سيرة المحجبات فمتدخلهمش عافية 
و يوم ما تحب تضرب مثل يبقى تضرب مثل صح .. ايه علاقة المنتقبات و البلاوى اللى بيعملوها بالناس اللى بتتبنى اطفال و تكفلهم ولا حضرتك مش واخد بالك ان الكفالة و التبنى ليها اجراءات قانونية واضحة لكن النقاب كل من هب و دب بيلبسه ؟؟

على فكرة انا كنت داخلة اقول للعلمانى مالناش دعوة و يتصرفو هما و القانون سوا .. لكن اسلوبك اللى بترد بيه بصراحة ميتسكتش عليه..

أة و على فكرة موضوع ان التليفزيون هيبقى الدخول فيه بالحجاب و غير المحجباات ممنوعين ( عشم ابليس فى الجنة ) .. بلاش خيالك يسرح كتير عشان كتر الاحلام مضر بالصحة 
*


----------



## مصرى ثائر (23 يوليو 2012)

> *المنقبة وجهها مثل فرجها ومؤخرتها يجب أن يستتر ...*
> *وهى حرة ...هل انا كمان حر ؟؟*
> *بالطبع نعم ...هل اخفى وجهى عنك بداعى الحرية الشخصية ؟*
> *أم أنك ستستنكر هذا ؟ وتقول عنى عضو فى عصابة قطع طريق ؟*


 
لأ ......وجهها ليس مثل باقى جسمها....ما ذكرته انت عورة مغلظة...أما الوجه فهو عورة للاجنبى فقط
تغطية المرأة لوجهها هو قول من اقوال الفقهاء.....يعنى راى من ارائهم وانا هنا ادافع عنه لانى لست اهل لاحل سير حذاء أصغرهم شأنا .......وهذه المسألة نعترف فيها باختلاف الاراء 

 طب ليه المرأة بتغطى وجهها وتصر على ذلك؟
لان الوجه اجمل ما فى المرأة واكثر ما يشد الرجل.
ولانها تستحى أن تترك نفسها مكشوفة لكل ذئب جائع فهى تغطى وجهها حياء وطلبا للعفة.


----------



## ياسر رشدى (23 يوليو 2012)

مصرى ثائر قال:


> لأ ......وجهها ليس مثل باقى جسمها....ما ذكرته انت عورة مغلظة...أما الوجه فهو عورة للاجنبى فقط
> تغطية المرأة لوجهها هو قول من اقوال الفقهاء.....يعنى راى من ارائهم وانا هنا ادافع عنه لانى لست اهل لاحل سير حذاء أصغرهم شأنا .......وهذه المسألة نعترف فيها باختلاف الاراء
> 
> طب ليه المرأة بتغطى وجهها وتصر على ذلك؟
> ...


*الحقيقة ساعات بشوف كلام عجيب شوية*
*كلام بدون فهم وهل المراة فى الحج وهو*
*اسمى الشعائر تغطى وجهها وكان الاولى*
*ان تغطى وجهها فى هذه الشعيرة حتى لا*
*تفسد على الاخرين حجهم بما يرونه من جمال*
*اخاذ .. ماهذه الفلسفة البدوية التى لم يات بها*
*شرع او دين انزايد على الله .. يجب ان تكشف*
*المراة وجهها وخاصة فى الشارع حتى يمكن *
*التعرف علي الهوية فى حالة اى جريمة تحدث وكذلك*
*حتى لايتنكر احدهم فى هذا الزى ويرتكب الجرائم*
*وان ارادت ان تغطى وجهها فلتغطيه فى بيتها*
*ان كانت هى من هواة ذلك !!*​


----------



## Critic (23 يوليو 2012)

اخ ياسر
انتظر الآن اتهامك انك مسيحى متخفى تكن المؤامرات على الدين الحنيف


----------



## ياسر رشدى (23 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> اخ ياسر





Critic قال:


> انتظر الآن اتهامك انك مسيحى متخفى تكن المؤامرات على الدين الحنيف


*لا يصح الا الصحيح عزيزى .. *
*وليس لانى فى منتدى مسيحى يجب ان*
*اصمت على كلام يستحق النقد وينقص من الاسلام*​ 
*واريد ان اضيف .. كم من سيدات مسلمات غير محجبات*
*هن عند الله اقرب واحب اليه من سيدات **محجبات*
*جميعنا نخطئ والاعمال توزن فلربما غفر الله*
*لسيدة لم تلتزم بالحجاب عن غير عمد عالجت مريضا حتى شفى وهكذا .. فليكن المظهر*
*الاسلامى بعد الالتزام بالعمل الصالح ومقاومة النفس*​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *الحقيقة ساعات بشوف كلام عجيب شوية*
> *كلام بدون فهم وهل المراة فى الحج وهو*
> *اسمى الشعائر تغطى وجهها وكان الاولى*
> *ان تغطى وجهها فى هذه الشعيرة حتى لا*
> ...


*ليش ياياسر هيك ...ما يصير أخ العروبة ...*
*بتفسد عليا مشاركة ...ليش ياياسر ...*
*ماتركت لى الأخ الثائر كنت ناطره يكمل ...يادوب رحت أفطر والحق المغرب الاقيك رديت ...؟؟؟*


----------



## مصرى ثائر (23 يوليو 2012)

> *بالنسبة للأخ اللى بيقول عايز تشوف وشهم ليه هتصاحبهم .. ياريت ترد بأسلوب أفضل من كدة و رد عليك بقا و حياة الغاليين المنقبات بيصاحبو اكتر من غيرهم و تعالى اعرفك بنفسى على بنات منتقبات و فاتحينها على الرابع فبلاش كلام مالهوش لازمة ...*


 
المنقبات اللى تقصديهم -وهن قلة قليلة- ليسوا الا مظهر من مظاهر مجتمع مريض. 

مريض بأمراض .....الكذب+ النفاق+ ضعف الايمان الذى يجعل الانسان يفعل من الدين ما يجده سهلا...ويترك الصعب عليه
يعنى مثلا ما اسهل ان ترتدى الفتاة نقابا ولكن ما أصعب ان تغض بصرها وما أسهل ان يترك الشاب لحيته وما أصعب ان يقوم من نومه ويصلى الفجر 

ناس بتيجى على السهل وتعمله وتسيب الصعب.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 يوليو 2012)

مصرى ثائر قال:


> لأ ......وجهها ليس مثل باقى جسمها....ما ذكرته انت عورة مغلظة...


*هههههههههه*
*عورة أية ؟؟؟ ...مُغلظة ؟؟ :smile01:t4:*




> تغطية المرأة لوجهها هو قول من اقوال الفقهاء.....يعنى راى من ارائهم وانا هنا ادافع عنه لانى لست اهل *لاحل سير حذاء أصغرهم شأنا* .......


 *ولية يابنى تحتقر نفسك بالشكل دة ؟؟*
*دول بشر ..ما يجب أن تحتقر نفسك أمام أى بشر ..*
*حتى ولو كان عالماً ...*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (23 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> *عورة أية ؟؟؟ ...مُغلظة ؟؟ :smile01:t4:*


*هههههههه معلش ياعبوووود عندى دى :bud:*​


----------



## grges monir (23 يوليو 2012)

> وما يضرك أنت فى نقاب المنتقبات؟ هل تريد مصاحبتهن مثلا؟!
> أم لك وجهة نظر لا نفهمها


مصاحبة !!!!!
لى  اكيد وحهة نظر اخرى لن تفهمها زميلى مدام مستوى تفكيرك هكذا ...


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 يوليو 2012)

النقاب وسيلة للارتكاب افظع الجرائم  وكل يوم ترتكب جرائم باسم النقاب والمتخلفين يدافعون عنه ولكن عندما تتكون من نار النقاب سوف تعرفون انكم مخطئون


----------



## چاكس (23 يوليو 2012)

مصرى ثائر قال:


> وما علاقتنا نحن بمجرم أو محتال؟
> وهل المجرم لن يلجأ لوسيلة يحتال بها الا النقاب فقط؟
> يعنى نمنع احد الحقوق لان  بعض المجرمين استغلوا هذا الحق فى ارتكاب الجرائم؟ كيف تفكر انت؟
> 
> ...




شخصيا ... لم أجد فى ردك هذا كلمة واحدة مفيدة لكى أرد عليها .


----------



## چاكس (23 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> وهل تعتقد انهم سيجيبوا على تساؤلاتك بمنطقية او حيادية !
> الحوار محسوم طالما فيه طرف عقيدى



*للأسف يا صديقى ، لم أعد أكتب الى الكثيرين ... فمعظمهم زوار لا أعلم فربما يوجد من يتابع منهم (المسلمين) .
اما عن المنطقية و الحيادية فأنا لم اعد اذكرهما ^_^ منذ زمنا طويلا .
معك حق عزيزى*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 يوليو 2012)

هو انتو حترمو كل حاجه علينا ياسر
 متى كان نقاب عاده بدويه؟
هل البدويات قبل الاسلام كانو منقبات؟ 
 النقاب فيه خلاف بين الائمه الاربعه بين فرضيته وسنيته اشلون تقول مو من دين؟ 
على اساس ان كلهم بدومثلا؟ المفروض كل اراء تحترم وكل العلماء سواء 
مع او ضد عندهم ادلتهم 
وكل انسان ياخذ براي اللي يناسبه هذا اللي تعلمناه في دينا المنقبه 
ما احد ينكر عليها والغير المنقبه كذلك.
بعدين وايش ذي الجرائم اللي ترتكب باسم النقاب حشى والله 
لو انه قنبله الذريه اللي تفتك بالبشر على كذا طالبو تجريم الحجاب 
كمان المحجبه تقدر تنزل طرحه وتذبح
امنعو سكاكين لان بعض البشر يستخدمونه غلط
امنعو اي شئ منتشر له استخدامين 
انا مو منقبه لكن المتطرفين ماحبهم والمطالبين بتجريم 
اقولهم اما كذا او فلايكون التطرف


----------



## ياسر رشدى (24 يوليو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> هو انتو حترمو كل حاجه علينا ياسر
> متى كان نقاب عاده بدويه؟
> هل البدويات قبل الاسلام كانو منقبات؟
> النقاب فيه خلاف بين الائمه الاربعه بين فرضيته وسنيته اشلون تقول مو من دين؟
> ...


عزيزتى هيفاء البدوية ليس فيها شئ وما قلته انه كان موجودا عند البدو والرحل وقبل الاسلام لذلك
الاسلام لم ياتى بها ! تعالى نشوف ازاى ببساطة
وبدون الدخول فى مناقشات دينية فى الموضوع
الاية بتقول :
يا أيها النبي قل لأزواجك وبناتك ونساء المؤمنين يدنين عليهن من جلابيبهن ذلك أدنى أن يعرفن *فلا يؤذين* وكان الله غفوراً رحيماً
ايا كان تفسير الاية او نوع الغطاء كامل الراس او ناقصا فهو مسببا بالمعرفة ومن ثم الاذية اى ان
السبب له فترة زمنية محددة تنتهى بزوال المسبب
ولولا كلمة "يعرفن" لتغير تفسير الاية تماما 
ودخلنا فى تفسير الجزء الاول فى معنى "يدنين عليهن من جلابيبهن"

اما عن النقاب وانه كان موجودا قبل الاسلام فهذا يتضح
فى وجود البرقع وهو الاعم عن النقاب حسب التقسيم

وايضا ياهيفاء لحماية المجتمع يجب ان لا نسمح بحجب الهوية فيمكن لرجل ان يتنكر فى زى امرأة
منقبة ويرتكب جريمة او سارقة سجلتها الكاميرا فى سوبر ماركت ولم يتم التعرف على وجهها وهكذا

والله اعلم
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 يوليو 2012)

مصرى ثائر قال:


> [QUOTE
> ]


 

هل تريد مصاحبتهن مثلا؟! 
أم لك وجهة نظر لا نفهمها[/QUOTE]

هو انتوا مافيش في دماغكوا الا كدا؟


----------



## أَمَة (24 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> وايضا ياهيفاء لحماية المجتمع يجب ان لا نسمح بحجب الهوية فيمكن لرجل ان يتنكر فى زى امرأة​منقبة ويرتكب جريمة او سارقة سجلتها الكاميرا فى سوبر ماركت ولم يتم التعرف على وجهها وهكذا​
> والله اعلم​


 
خير الكلام ما أصاب الهدف.

البرقع والنقاب أيضا لا يختلفان عن القناع.

لماذا تمنع قوانين الدول الأقتعة في الأماكن العامة؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 يوليو 2012)

مش الايه دي بس العلماء مع النقاب عندهم ادله اخرى غير الايه الكريمه والعلماء الضد عندهم ادله اخرى وكل واحد يختار اللي يناسبه هذا باختصار عشان مثل ماقلت ما نتفرع الى نقاش ديني



> اما عن النقاب وانه كان موجودا قبل الاسلام فهذا يتضح
> فى وجود البرقع وهو الاعم عن النقاب حسب التقسيم




ذي براقعنا البدويه







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

اما النقاب بطريقته الحاليه ماهو بدوي مو نحن اخترعناه
هو اختراع مصري بحت لو سمحتم يا مصريين بطلو اختراعات غريبه :giveup:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 يوليو 2012)

> وايضا ياهيفاء لحماية المجتمع يجب ان لا نسمح بحجب الهوية فيمكن لرجل ان يتنكر فى زى امرأة
> منقبة ويرتكب جريمة او سارقة سجلتها الكاميرا فى سوبر ماركت ولم يتم التعرف على وجهها وهكذا




مو صحيح ذا الكلام الهويه اذا قصدك اشلون يتعرفون عليهن كنساء عادي في الف طريقه وطريقه اذا على الجرائم كم صايره نسبه اللي يختفون ورا نقاب؟ وحتى لو ياما قبضو عليهم مو لان فيه واحد او حتى ميه يستخدمون نقاب غلط يتمنع على غيرهم المؤمنين فيه وبعدين بكره لو طلعت ظاهره استخدام حجاب سيئه مثل وحده تنزل طرحتها على وجهها او رجل يلبس عبايه ويتحجب وينزل طرحه ايش بيطالبون فيه تحريم الحجاب؟ حزتها من وين تجيب لي فتوى هههههه؟ وعلى فكره مو كل دول متقدمه تمنع النقاب هي فرنسا فقط اما باقي دول العالم عادي البساط احمدي في اماكن العامه وغير العامه


----------



## أَمَة (24 يوليو 2012)

وهل هذه البراقع قيد الإستعمال حاليا، أم أنها من أرشيف الأزياء؟

لعلمك اخت هيفاء سؤالي جدي وليس تهكمي.


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 يوليو 2012)

> وهل هذه البراقع قيد الإستعمال حاليا، أم أنها من أرشيف الأزياء؟
> لعلمك اخت هيفاء سؤالي جدي وليس تهكمي.



نعم للاستعمال لمن تريد امهاتنا وجداتنا واي بنت تريد تلبسه يلبسن زي هذا لليوم
انا مثلا ما البس ومش ناويه البس لما اتزوج لان البرقع
مرتبط بالزواج اكثر 
انا لو امشي مكان فيه رجال كثر اذا حسيت انهم بيبحلقو
افضل انزل طرحتي الخفيفه على وجهي
مجرد ما اتجاوزهم ارفعها 
غير كذا ما انزلها من الاساس

على فكره البدويات الان في المناطق النائيه يلبسون
البرقع الصوره الاولى عجايزهم وبناتهم


باقي ياسر يعلمني من وين جا النقاب ههههههه


----------



## فادي الكلداني (24 يوليو 2012)

*صورة الفتاة الثانية عاجبتي هوايا "وايد" - جمال ماله مثيل .....بس لو بينا نشوف الخشم "الخشيم" يعني كان كمل الجمال لو شنو رأيج هيفاء؟*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 يوليو 2012)

> صورة الفتاة الثانية عاجبتي هوايا "وايد" - جمال ماله مثيل .....بس لو بينا نشوف الخشم "الخشيم" يعني كان كمل الجمال لو شنو رأيج هيفاء؟



تبصبص لبنت ياناس يا فادي دي انا على فكره ههههه والخشم مثل السيف تعال النظره شرعيه عشان تتاكد على عينك ما نغش احد وهات معاك مئة الف دولار وعقد الفيلا


----------



## فادي الكلداني (24 يوليو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> تبصبص لبنت ياناس يا فادي دي انا على فكره ههههه والخشم مثل السيف تعال النظره شرعيه عشان تتاكد على عينك ما نغش احد وهات معاك مئة الف دولار وعقد الفيلا


 

خلي السيف بغمده يا زوينة - ترانا بالمنايا ما نقبل الخوف
واذا ع طلب الفلوس والفيلا - إسجيها بلحن ولطفيها الحروف


----------



## ياسر رشدى (24 يوليو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> باقي ياسر يعلمني من وين جا النقاب ههههههه


*اوبا .. ليه كدا !! ليه الغلط دا :cry2:*
*جبتيه لنفسك يازينة البنات :banned:*
*النقاب ‏
‏ النقاب ما تنتقب به المرأة يقال انتقبت المرأة وتنقبت اى غطت وجهها بالنقاب.‏ ‏
‏ويعرف ابن منظور النقاب بأنه القناع على مارن الأنف‏ ثم يقول والنقاب على وجوه قال الفراء إذا أدنت المرأة النقاب إلى عينها فتلك الوصوصة‏ فإن أنزلته دون ذلك إلى المحجر فهو النقاب‏ فإن كان على طرف الأنف فهو اللفام‏ قال ابن منظور الوصواص هو البرقع الصغير
‏وكل من الخمار والنقاب يغطى به جزء من الجسم‏ الخمار يغطى به الرأس‏ والنقاب يغطى به الوجه
البرقع
‏ البرقع فى اللغة هو ما تستر به المرأة وجهها وهو الاشمل‏ ‏‏
من الموسوعة الفقهية 
يعنى النقاب هو تقسيم درجات ستر الوجه ياست البنات هههه*
*والبرقع كلغة هو ما تستر  به المراة الوجه*
*قد يكون قطعة قماش او قناع او او او*
*قلبك ابيض ياهيفا *
​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 يوليو 2012)

> خلي السيف بغمده يا زوينة - ترانا بالمنايا ما نقبل الخوف
> واذا ع طلب الفلوس والفيلا - إسجيها بلحن ولطفيها الحروف


صح لسانك 


ياسر برتكب فيك جريمه جايب لي تعريف البرقع والنقاب
طب ما انا عارفه ان كل واحد منهم يستر الوجه
بس البرقع شئ والنقاب شئ وان اجتمعو في تغطية الوجه
مثل ما انت شايف البرقع نصف ملامح ظاهره
النقاب ما يظهر شئ


----------



## ياسر رشدى (24 يوليو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> صح لسانك
> 
> 
> ياسر برتكب فيك جريمه جايب لي تعريف البرقع والنقاب
> ...


*الاقى معاكى 10 استرلينى فكة هههههه*
*هو انا عملت حاجة .. ياست الكل اقرئي*
*النقاب درجات فى كشف الوجه والبرقع فى*
*اللغة هو ....... اقولك قلبك ابيض ياهيفا واللى تبغيه من عيونى *​


----------



## أَمَة (24 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> * ....... اقولك قلبك ابيض ياهيفا *​


مؤيدة بكل تأكيد


----------



## أَمَة (24 يوليو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> نعم للاستعمال لمن تريد امهاتنا وجداتنا واي بنت تريد تلبسه يلبسن زي هذا لليوم
> انا مثلا ما البس ومش ناويه البس لما اتزوج لان البرقع
> مرتبط بالزواج اكثر
> انا لو امشي مكان فيه رجال كثر اذا حسيت انهم بيبحلقو
> ...


 
شكرا على ردك يا هيفاء.
أعجبني ردك عن البحلقة، لأن كل بنت أبية ترفض النظرة الوقحة.
بس بدي اقول رأيي بدون زعل.
هذه النماذج من البراقع تبين جمال المرأة وتلفت النظر اليه ولا تحجبه.

أنا كإمرأة لا أعترض على حرية المرأة بالنقاب، إنما إعتراضي على فرضه عليها من قبل الرجل ليمنع رجل آخر من رؤية وجهها لأن الآخر سينظر لها نظرة غير طاهرة.

ماذا لو طهر الرجال قلوبهم، هل سيختلف الحال؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (24 يوليو 2012)

ياسر وامه مادري ليش متفقين على بياض قلبي 
على اساس انه كان اسود هههه
الظاهر الصوم مأثر عليك ماقمت تفهمني  انتظرك بعد الفطور
تسلم عيونك وعيون الحاضرين  



> هذه النماذج من البراقع تبين جمال المرأة وتلفت النظر اليه ولا تحجبه.


صحيح  هذه عادات مجتمع عشان كذا اللي عايزه تحجب وجهها تتنقب ماتتبرقع لان مثل ماقلتي البرقع يبرز الجمال مايخفيه كله


> ماذا لو طهر الرجال قلوبهم، هل سيختلف الحال؟


والله يا اختي قلوب الرجال مادري عنها وعن نواياهم ولكن اكيد مطلوب مننهم يطهرونها ويغضون بصرهم مو بيبحلقو على بنات الناس ايضا انا مثلا الزم ماعلي نفسي اذا هو نيته سيئه انا اقطع عليه الطريق وهو حسابه عند ربه والعكس صحيح 



> إنما إعتراضي على فرضه عليها من قبل الرجل ليمنع رجل آخر من رؤية وجهها لأن الآخر سينظر لها نظرة غير طاهرة.



ماهو المنقبات ثلاثه فئات
الاولى منقبات من قناعه فيه وبعضهن يكن غير منقبات من الاساس وينتقبن كعباده وانهم يتمنون الاجر
والثانيه عاده ان المجتمع تعود على كذا وتوارثوه وبالتالي تحب تنتقب من ذا الباب وتحس ان ناقصها شئ اذا خلعته تحت الفئه يدخلون الفئه اللي ودها تخلعه بس خايفه وعامله حساب المجتمع ذولا ممكن تقولي عنهم المجتمع جابرهم لانها مو قادره تخالف العرف
الفئه الثالثه هذه اللي بسببها يبغون يجرمون النقاب اللي  يتنقبن او مش متنقبات من الاساس ويتنقبن لاجل مآرب في انفسهن او اللي يرتكب جريمه ويتستر فيه .. يعني مو كل الناس سواء وحرام ناخذ فئه بغلط فئه اخرى على كذا مانقدر نعمم السلوكيات السيئه على الغير محجبه مثلا لمجرد انها مو محجبه نفس الشيئ هنا ..


----------



## أَمَة (24 يوليو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ياسر وامه مادري ليش متفقين على بياض قلبي
> على اساس انه كان اسود هههه
> .


 

أنا اتكلم عن نفسي.
هو لازم قلبك كان اسود لكي يكون ابيض ؟

كلامك كله من قلبك وعلى سجيتك وتهدفين الخير. هذا هو السبب.

أراك غدا بإذن الله.


----------



## مصرى ثائر (24 يوليو 2012)

> أنا كإمرأة لا أعترض على حرية المرأة بالنقاب، إنما إعتراضي على فرضه عليها من قبل الرجل ليمنع رجل آخر من رؤية وجهها لأن الآخر سينظر لها نظرة غير طاهرة.


 
كلامك ذكرنى بالتناقض الرهيب الذى نمارسه فى المجتمع. 

نعم......التناقض الرهيب 

ألا ترى معى أن  من ينادون بتحرير المراة وكشفها لوجهها وخلعها الحجاب بكل انواعه 

كلهم من الرجال؟!! 

ولماذا الرجال؟  هل يتبنى رجل ابيض حقوق السود وهو ليس منهم الا اذا كانت نيته سيئه غالبا

يعنى واحد من الاسود نصب نفسه مناديا ومدافعا عن حقوق الثعالب!!! 

وهل لا يوجد هناك ثعلب يشعر بمشاكل الثعالب ويستطيع ان يدافع عنها 

اما ان ارادت ثعلبة ان تخلع الحجاب فلتفعل بنفسها ما تشاء ولكن لا تتحدث ابدا باسم (جمهور الثعالب) 
اترك الثعالب يدافعون عن مطالبهم بانفسهم ايها الاسد المنافق


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 يوليو 2012)

> ألا ترى معى أن  من ينادون بتحرير المراة وكشفها لوجهها وخلعها الحجاب بكل انواعه
> 
> كلهم من الرجال؟!!



*لا هو فيه سيدات بتنادى بتحرير المرأة و كشف وجهها .. بس واضح ان حضرتك مبتسمعهمش عشان صوت المرأة عورة :smil12:
*



> ولماذا الرجال؟  هل يتبنى رجل ابيض حقوق السود وهو ليس منهم الا اذا كانت نيته سيئه غالبا



*هو مفيش اى افتراض لحسن النية ؟؟ ليه بتظن السوء ؟؟ إن بعض الظن إثم يا أستاذ 
*



> يعنى واحد من الاسود نصب نفسه مناديا ومدافعا عن حقوق الثعالب!!!


*
هههههههههههه تانى مرة بتضرب مثل رائع .. راجع المثل تانى كدة عشان انت خليت السيدات المسلمات المنتقبات ثعالب .. و انت أدرى بقا يعنى ايه ثعالب *


----------



## مصرى ثائر (24 يوليو 2012)

> *لا هو فيه سيدات بتنادى بتحرير المرأة و كشف وجهها .. بس واضح ان حضرتك مبتسمعهمش عشان صوت المرأة عورة *:smil12:


 
وفى كمان سيدات بتنادى بحجاب المرأة  

وهؤلاء السيدات هم الاغلبية الساحقة  
ولكن الاعلام فى مصر  منافق  

وأبسط دليل على ذلك. 
عندما قال وزير ثقافة المخلوع -بتاع الشخابيط والرسومات- أن الحجاب تخلف . 
فاعترض البعض 
فاذا بحكومة المخلوع وحزبه ينتابه الرعب من رد الفعل الذى توقعه من الناس. 

وفجاة نجد وزير الاعلام ووزير الحزب الغير وطنى ووزير شئون البرلمان يدافعون عن الحجاب بشدة ويلقون الخطب المستنكرة!! 
لدرجة انهم قالوا لنا بالحرف الواحد-وانا فاكر الكلام ده كويس- ان المراة الغير محجبة غير محترمة!! 
والله صدرت هذه الكلمات من فم رجال مبارك مع ان فيها احراجا لحرمه سوزان ثابت! 

ارايت كيف ان الاعلام عندنا وصولى منافق


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 يوليو 2012)

> وفى كمان سيدات بتنادى بحجاب المرأة


*يا مثبت العقل و الدين يارب.. مين جاب سيرة الحجاب ؟؟ نقول النقاب تقول الحجاب .. حد جاب سيرته ؟؟*



> ولكن الاعلام فى مصر  منافق



*سؤال صغنن بس ايه جاب سيرة الاعلام برضه ؟؟ و باقى كلامك بيقول انه عرض وجهتين النظر وجة النظر المعارضة و المؤيدة بما فيه احراج لسوزان حسب كلامك .. لان ذاكرتى مش جايبة بصراحة*



> عندما قال وزير ثقافة المخلوع -بتاع الشخابيط والرسومات- أن الحجاب تخلف .



*لا مادام الفن التشكيلى بقا شخابيط و رسومات .. يبقى انت عداك العيب و أزح ... احنا لازم نرجع لوئد البنات و تجارة الرقيق ...

لك الله يا مصر *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 يوليو 2012)

مصرى ثائر قال:


> يدافعون عن الحجاب بشدة ويلقون الخطب المستنكرة!!
> لدرجة انهم قالوا لنا بالحرف الواحد-وانا فاكر الكلام ده كويس- ان *المراة الغير محجبة غير محترمة!!*
> *والله صدرت هذه الكلمات من فم رجال مبارك* مع ان فيها احراجا لحرمه سوزان ثابت!


*طالما اقسمت بالله فحضرتك مُلزم الآن بأن تأتينا بمصدر كلامك من جريدة مصرية قومية *
*فين ومين اللى قال تحديدا العبارة دى ( المرأة غير المحجبة غير محترمة ) !!!!*


----------



## مصرى ثائر (24 يوليو 2012)

> *طالما اقسمت بالله فحضرتك مُلزم *


 
امام الله فقط. 

مع خالص التحيات


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 يوليو 2012)

مصرى ثائر قال:


> امام الله فقط.
> 
> مع خالص التحيات


*حوارنا هنا مش مع الله*
*مع بنى آدمين ...ماتفتيش تانى بكلام مانتش قده *


----------



## انصار المصطفى (24 يوليو 2012)

العنوان خطا .....فلنقاب قد يكون وسيله و ليس سبب  يستخدمها البعض من مريضي النفوس ...فليس من الصحيح ان تقول النقاب هو السبب لان السبب لاي جريمة تعود للمجرم و ليس للوسيلة  ...فلمجرم عندما يريد ارتكاب اي جريمة سوف يرتكبها بوجود النقاب او عدم وجودة   ......و بالتالي خطا انك ترجع سبب ارتكاب الجرائم للنقاب


----------



## چاكس (24 يوليو 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> العنوان خطا .....*فلنقاب* قد يكون وسيله و ليس سبب  يستخدمها البعض من مريضي النفوس ...فليس من الصحيح ان تقول النقاب هو السبب لان السبب لاي جريمة تعود للمجرم و ليس للوسيلة  ...فلمجرم عندما يريد ارتكاب اي جريمة سوف يرتكبها بوجود النقاب او عدم وجودة   ......و بالتالي خطا انك ترجع سبب ارتكاب الجرائم للنقاب



*يمكن هذا يعود الى ان العربية ليست لغتى الأولى  و احاول تعلمها جيدا و تركيب الجمل فيها ... لكن انظرى على الكلمة باللون الاحمر فى تعليقك .. اعتقد و من خلال خبرتى القليلة بالعربية ان اسمها ..
فالنقاب قد .. و ليس فلنقاب قد .... 
عادى عادى كلنا بنتعلم اللغة العربية ... *


----------



## Critic (25 يوليو 2012)

> و بالتالي خطا انك ترجع سبب ارتكاب الجرائم للنقاب


حسنا , ولكن السماح به كمثل اعطاء الحق القانونى للمواطنين بحمل السيوف والأسلحة البيضاء فى الشوارع , كلاهما سيؤدى الى زيادة انتشار الجرائم
اما البلاد الغربية التى منعنه , لأنه لا يخفى على احد انه يُستغل فى ارتكاب الجرائم , كإستغلال اى وسيلة اخرى , وبذلك هى محقة لأنها تود تقليص الجريمة بتقليص وسائلها


----------



## انصار المصطفى (25 يوليو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *يمكن هذا يعود الى ان العربية ليست لغتى الأولى  و احاول تعلمها جيدا و تركيب الجمل فيها ... لكن انظرى على الكلمة باللون الاحمر فى تعليقك .. اعتقد و من خلال خبرتى القليلة بالعربية ان اسمها ..*
> *فالنقاب قد .. و ليس فلنقاب قد .... *
> *عادى عادى كلنا بنتعلم اللغة العربية ... *



آآسفه اذا ازعجك  ردي لكن صدقني لم اكن اقصد ان اعلق على كتابتك او تركيب الجمل او غيرها   لاني لا احب ان احرج احد ....انا قصدت بكلامي فكرة العنوان خطأ فليس من المنطقي ان ترجع اسباب ارتكاب الجرائم للنقاب كما وضحت في مشاركتي السابقه ...:flowers:





> حسنا , ولكن السماح به كمثل اعطاء الحق القانونى للمواطنين بحمل السيوف والأسلحة البيضاء فى الشوارع , كلاهما سيؤدى الى زيادة انتشار الجرائم
> اما البلاد الغربية التى منعنه , لأنه لا يخفى على احد انه يُستغل فى ارتكاب الجرائم , كإستغلال اى وسيلة اخرى , وبذلك هى محقة لأنها تود تقليص الجريمة بتقليص وسائلها



يا عزيزي الي بيسمعك بيحس ان كل الجرائم المرتكبه كانت بأستخدام النقاب.كوسيله .. يااالله النسبه يمكن تطلع 1-3% اذا طلعت ... بعدين ايش من سيف دي الي بيحملها المجرم تحت النقاب ...يا عزيزي الي عايز يرتكب جريمة بيرتكبها سواء بوجود النقاب اوبعدم وجودة ...تخيل مثلا ان النقاب مش موجود ممكن المجرمين يستغلوا لبس الرهبان  و يخفوا تحته الاسلحة البيضاء و السيوف على كلامك هل سوف تلغي لبس الرهبان ...  المشكله ليست في النقاب او البس المشكله الاساسيه في وجود  فكرة ارتكاب الجريمة و مشكلتك بتترك الاسباب و تحارب الوسائل رغم ان المجرمين ممكن يغيروا و يستخدموا عدة وسائل و بكده عمرك ما تقليص الجريمة لانك بتجلس في دوامة ...تحارب وسيله يطلعوا بوسيله ثاني و هكذا ..حارب اسباب الجريمة و ليس وسئلها حتى تقلص من الجرائم 

  
في الاخير النقاب لدى الكثير  من المسلمات  اقتداء بزوجات رسول الله صل الله عليه و سلم و فرض و من غير الطبيعي انك تطالب بالغائه لان البعض من مريضي النفوس استخدموها كوسيله ...كما اننا ليس لنا الحق بأن نطالبكم بالغاء رموزكم الدينيه لان البعض اساء استخدامها ...حارب اسباب الجريمة ودعك من الافتراضات و تضخيم و تصوير ان النقاب هي مشكله و سبب كل الجرائم لان هذا غير صحيح :flowers:


----------



## Critic (25 يوليو 2012)

> يا عزيزي الي بيسمعك بيحس ان كل الجرائم المرتكبه كانت بأستخدام النقاب.كوسيله


ولا كل الجرائم المرتكبة بتكون بالأسلحة البيضاء
وقطعا قلة او زيادة الجرائم ليس مبرر للسماح ببمواطنين بحمل وسيلة الجريمة



> يااالله النسبه يمكن تطلع 1-3% اذا طلعت


ما دليلك ؟



> ... بعدين ايش من سيف دي الي بيحملها المجرم تحت النقاب ...يا عزيزي الي عايز يرتكب جريمة بيرتكبها سواء بوجود النقاب اوبعدم وجودة


وهذا_كما قلت سابقا_ لا يعطى المبرر السماح بزى يستغل لإرتكاب الجرائم



> ...تخيل مثلا ان النقاب مش موجود ممكن المجرمين يستغلوا لبس الرهبان و يخفوا تحته الاسلحة البيضاء و السيوف على كلامك هل سوف تلغي لبس الرهبان ...


هذا هراء تام ! ما علاقة الرهبان فى الأديرة بكلامنا ؟!
ثم ان الرهبان لا يخفون وجوههم كالمنقبات !
المشكلة فى اخفاء الوجه هى هروب المجرم دون التعرف على هويته !



> في الاخير النقاب لدى الكثير من المسلمات اقتداء بزوجات رسول الله صل الله عليه و سلم و فرض و من غير الطبيعي انك تطالب بالغائه لان البعض من مريضي النفوس استخدموها كوسيله ...كما اننا ليس لنا الحق بأن نطالبكم بالغاء رموزكم الدينيه لان البعض اساء استخدامها ...حارب اسباب الجريمة ودعك من الافتراضات و تضخيم و تصوير ان النقاب هي مشكله و سبب كل الجرائم لان هذا غير صحيح


اموركم الدينية هى شأنكم الخاص ,على المستوى المدنى النقاب خطر على المجتمع 
فى المخبز اللى بجوار بيتنا , امسكوا رجل كان يرتدى نقاب , ظل يتحرش بالسيدات فى طابورهن , الى ان ارتابوا فيه واكتشفوا حقيقته , واوسعوه ضربا
طالما النقاب وسيلة جيدة لأخفاء الهوية , فهو خطر على المجتمع , فتدبرى !


----------



## انصار المصطفى (25 يوليو 2012)

> ولا كل الجرائم المرتكبة بتكون بالأسلحة البيضاء
> وقطعا قلة او زيادة الجرائم ليس مبرر للسماح ببمواطنين بحمل وسيلة الجريمة



طيب و ايه دخل النقاب بالجرائم الي بتترتكب بالأسلحة البيضاء ...!!! 





> ما دليلك ؟



انا قلت يمكن و تقريباً ....المفروض انتم من تثبتوا كلامكم بأن النقاب سبب ارتكاب الجرائم 







> هذا هراء تام ! ما علاقة الرهبان فى الأديرة بكلامنا ؟!
> ثم ان الرهبان لا يخفون وجوههم كالمنقبات !
> المشكلة فى اخفاء الوجه هى هروب المجرم دون التعرف على هويته !



الرهبان بيقعدوا في الاديرة و ما بيخرجوا اي مكان ؟؟؟ في اليمن  لا يوجد كنائس لهذا لا اعلم اذا بيخرجوا للشارع و بيختلطوا بالناس و لا لا ...و الافتراض كان في حاله ان الرهبان بيخرجوا للشارع ممكن اي مجرم يتسغل ملابس الرهبان الطويله و يخفي الاسلحة البيضاء ...القصد المجرم ممكن يستغل اي لبس لتنفيذ الجريمة و بتالي لا داعي لتوجيه الاتهام و الاسباب للنقاب 

اما ما يخص الوجهه المنقبه تحمل هويه تثبت هويتها في حاله حدوث اي شئ 





> اموركم الدينية هى شأنكم الخاص ,على المستوى المدنى النقاب خطر على المجتمع
> فى المخبز اللى بجوار بيتنا , امسكوا رجل كان يرتدى نقاب , ظل يتحرش بالسيدات فى طابورهن , الى ان ارتابوا فيه واكتشفوا حقيقته , واوسعوه ضربا
> طالما النقاب وسيلة جيدة لأخفاء الهوية , فهو خطر على المجتمع , فتدبرى



انا بتفق معك في حاله تم ارتكاب جرائم كثيرة  بستخدام النقاب ...و بتالي يعتبر خطر .....لكن الجرائم بأستخدام النقاب تكاد تكون قليله جداً و اذا لديك دليل على عكس كلامي ممكن تحضرة ...نحن في اليمن و رغم ان 80% من النساء منقبات لم نسمع عن جرائم تتم يستخدم فيها النقاب كوسيله رغم انه من السهل على المجرم استخدامها لان اغلبيه النساء يرتدونها .

في الاخير لا يمكن اعتبار النقاب خطر لمجرد بعض التجاوزات من بعض الاشخاص كما حدث بجوار بيتك ...فمثل هذه التجاوزات تحصل احياناً  بأسم الدين و رجال الدين  فهل سوف تعتبر دين خطر لمجرد بعض التجاوزات  من بعض رجال الدين  سواء  مسلمين و مسيحيين ..-قتل و اغتصاب اطفال ...اكيد لا


----------



## Critic (25 يوليو 2012)

عايزانى اناقشك ازاى وانتى فى سطر بتقولى :


> المفروض انتم من تثبتوا كلامكم بأن النقاب سبب ارتكاب الجرائم


وفى السطر اللى بعديه تقولى :


> انا بتفق معك في حاله تم ارتكاب جرائم كثيرة بستخدام النقاب ...*و بتالي يعتبر خطر*


سيبك من التناقض يعنى
لما هو يعتبر خطر بنجادل على ايه دلوقت ؟!!
استودعك فى الله


----------



## حسام المسلم (25 يوليو 2012)

صح فعلان


----------



## چاكس (25 يوليو 2012)

*علماء دين الاسلام يقولون النقاب ليس فرضا وسبب كثيرا من الجرائم*

*خبر قديم 

علماء دين الاسلام يقولون النقاب ليس فرضا وسبب كثيرا من الجرائم

أثار قرار البرلمان الفرنسى بحظر ارتداء النقاب والبرقع فى الأماكن العامه اهتمام كثير من المسلمين وعلماء الدين ما بين مؤيد ومعارض خاصة أن فرنسا تعتبر أول دوله أوربية تقوم بإصدار قرار حظر النقاب مما يعطى الضوء الأخضر لدول أخرى والتى بدأت بالفعل فى البدء بتشريع قوانين لحظر النقاب أيضا على أراضيها مثل بلجيكا.

ووصف الشيخ جمال البنا النقاب بأنه وصمة عار على من يرغب فى ارتدائه من النساء فهو يسبب كثير من المشاكل الأمنية إلى جانب أنه لم يرد أى نص إسلامى صريح يقر بارتدائه كما أن النقاب يعتبر مطمع لكثير من الرجال والنساء لارتكاب الكثير من الجرائم فى ظل غياب هوية مرتكبيها.

ويرى الشيخ عبد المعطى بيومى أستاذ أصول الدين أن الإسلام لم يفرض على المسلمات ارتداء النقاب كما أن ارتدائه يتعارض مع دور الأمن اذ يختفى تحت عبائته كثير من المجرمين كما أنه ليس من الإسلام فى شىء والبعض يدعى أن مسألة ارتدائه مسأله حرية شخصية إلا أنه أكد أن حرية أى فرد تنتهى عند المساس بحرية الآخرين.

كما أكد الشيخ عبد الله ربيع أن النقاب ليس فريضة إسلامية كما أن البعض يلجأ اليه من أجل ارتكاب الجرائم وذكر أنه فى أحد المرات حينما كان يصلى بأحد المساجد سمع صراخ بعض النساء اللائى كن يصلين فى المصلى الخاص بهن وتبين أن أحد الرجال تنكر فى زى امرأة منقبة وقام بسرقة حقائب المصليات أثناء الصلاة.


المصدر
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يوليو 2012)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=77759&highlight=%C7%E1%E4%DE%C7%C8​*اعتقد ان الملف ده ممكن يفيد فى اثبات خطورة النقاب على المجتمع ..*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (25 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> عايزانى اناقشك ازاى وانتى فى سطر بتقولى :
> 
> وفى السطر اللى بعديه تقولى :
> 
> ...


 
ههههههههههه يا عم كريتك بلاش اسلوب قص جزء من الكلام و ترك الباقي . انت في الاول قلت ايه ؟؟؟؟ تعال شوف 





> طالما النقاب وسيلة جيدة لأخفاء الهوية , فهو خطر على المجتمع , فتدبرى



و انا رديت عليك و قلت 




> انا بتفق معك في حاله تم ارتكاب جرائم كثيرة بأستخدام النقاب ...و بتالي يعتبر خطر .....لكن الجرائم بأستخدام النقاب تكاد تكون قليله جداً و اذا لديك دليل على عكس كلامي ممكن تحضرة



اتفق معك في حاله 

ارتكاب جرائم بمعنى جرائم كثيرة  بأستخدام النقاب = يعتبر خطر

بينما بعض التجاوزات كم حدث بجوار بيتك = لا يعتبر خطر او جريمة خطيرة  و انما تجاوزمن مريضي النفوس و التحرش دا بيحدث كل يوم في الشوراع من غير المنقبين  





> في الاخير لا يمكن اعتبار النقاب خطر لمجرد بعض التجاوزات من بعض الاشخاص كما حدث بجوار بيتك ...فمثل هذه التجاوزات تحصل احياناً بأسم الدين و رجال الدين فهل سوف تعتبر دين خطر لمجرد بعض التجاوزات من بعض رجال الدين سواء مسلمين و مسيحيين ..-قتل و اغتصاب اطفال ...اكيد لا



*اين التناقض !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

في الاخير اعتقد ان الحوار انتهى ...و توصلنا من الحوار 

ان النقاب ليس سبب ارتكاب الجرائم ....و انما وسيله استخدمها البعض .و يمكن حلها بمعرفه اسباب الجريمة و القضاء عليها 

تجاوزات البعض لا يعطيك الحق بالغاء رمز ديني او اعتبارة خطر يجب القضاء عليه ..و انما من حقك  المطالبة بايجاد حلول للقضاء على هذه التجاوزات ...مثلاً المطالبه بفرض عقوبات قاسيه على مثل هذه التجاوزات  

تحياتي للجميع 

*


----------



## Critic (25 يوليو 2012)

> ان النقاب ليس سبب ارتكاب الجرائم ....و انما وسيله استخدمها البعض .و يمكن حلها بمعرفه اسباب الجريمة و القضاء عليها


ما رأيك ان اسباب الجريمة هى "اخفاء الوجه"
فأرجو اعمال العقل واخبرينا كيف سيتم القضاء على مسببات الجريمة والاحتفاظ بالنقاب فى نفس الوقت ؟؟
بصراحة , اشعر ان الحوار بلا ادنى فائدة ! لا يوجد اى عاقل على وجه الكرة الأرضية لا يدرك ان اخفاء الوجه يفتح باب لمصائب لا حصر لها
انتهى من طرفى


----------



## چاكس (25 يوليو 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> *
> تجاوزات البعض لا يعطيك الحق بالغاء رمز ديني او اعتبارة خطر يجب القضاء عليه ..و انما من حقك  المطالبة بايجاد حلول للقضاء على هذه التجاوزات ...مثلاً المطالبه بفرض عقوبات قاسيه على مثل هذه التجاوزات
> 
> *





*هذا تفكير معظم بلاد العالم الثالث المتخلفة ، قال ايه من حقه المطالبة بايجاد حلول للقضاء على هذه التجاوزات .. ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حضرتك متعرفيش أن دفع المفاسد خير من جلب المصالح ، فاذا النقاب يجلب مفاسد نحن في غنى عنها ، فلم تتمسكون به ايها المسلمون ، وهو عادة وليس عبادة .
حتى دينك مش فهماه صح !!!!
 النقاب ليس رمزا دينيا بل النقاب علامة استعباد للمرأة 
كفااااية جهل يا عرب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يوليو 2012)

*حقاً اتعجب من اعطاء البعض قدسيه لاشياء فى حقيقتها هى مُخجله ومهينه لابعد حد
فلو كان بالفعل النقاب رمز دينى ومن ترتديه اصبحت رسمياً مثال العفه والطهر
بالتالى كل صاحب ذقن هو انسان معصوم من الخطأ ولا يصح توجيه اى اتهام لشخصه ومن هذا المنطلق يجب اعفاء على ونيس والبلكيمى وغيرهم من اصحاب الذقون المُدانين فى قضايا مختلفه من الاحكام الصادره ضدهم  
بحت اصوات عاقله كثيره ومنهم شيوخ محترمين بان النقاب ليس له اصل فى الدين وليس فرض وانه دخيل اساسا على المجتمع ولا حياة لمن تنادى
من يدعى ان النقاب ليس خطر على المجتمع ولا يُستخدم بشده فى مختلف انواع الجرائم هو كالنعامه التى تخفى رأسها فى الرمال ولكنها رمال ساخنه تخفى تحتها نار حاميه ستأكل الاخضر واليابس فى هذا المجتمع الذى يشجع النقاب حامى حمى الجريمه الكامله 
ربنا يرحمنا ..*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (25 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حقاً اتعجب من اعطاء البعض قدسيه لاشياء فى حقيقتها هى مُخجله ومهينه لابعد حد*
> *فلو كان بالفعل النقاب رمز دينى ومن ترتديه اصبحت رسمياً مثال العفه والطهر*
> *بالتالى كل صاحب ذقن هو انسان معصوم من الخطأ ولا يصح توجيه اى اتهام لشخصه ومن هذا المنطلق يجب اعفاء على ونيس والبلكيمى وغيرهم من اصحاب الذقون المُدانين فى قضايا مختلفه من الاحكام الصادره ضدهم *
> *بحت اصوات عاقله كثيره ومنهم شيوخ محترمين بان النقاب ليس له اصل فى الدين وليس فرض وانه دخيل اساسا على المجتمع ولا حياة لمن تنادى*
> ...



رغم اني قلت ان الموضوع انتهى بالنسبة لي إلا اني سوف ارد على  اختي دونا 

اولا انا لم اقل انه فرض و انما قلت ان النقاب اقتداء بزوجات رسول الله مثل ما انتي تحبي ان تقتدي بالسيدة مريم ...ثانياً لا اعرف ما دخل حديثنا بأصحاب القضايا الذين تتحديثن عنهم و اعفاءهم لمجرد انهم اصحاب الذقون لا تخلطي الامور ..

نحن نتحدث عن النقاب ...الذي تقولون انه سبب كل الجرائم ....بسبب تصرفات و تجاوزات البعض ....النقاب ليس سبب ....ليس سبب و اتحدى ان تثبتوا ان النقاب سبب الجرائم ...النقاب وسيله استخدمها البعض في جرائم لا تكاد تخرج عن دائرة مرضي النفوس مثل التحرش او سرقه ....و هذا الجرائم منتشرة بدون نقاب ...مشكلتكم ليست في النقاب و انما في كرة الاسلام ....لانكم ايضاً بتحاربوا الحجاب بدون اي اسبب فقط لان المسلمات يرتودن حجاب 

انتهى الموضوع بالنسبه لي 

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## سانتي (26 يوليو 2012)

*مرحباً جميعاً...

على الرغم من أنَ الأُخت أنصار المُصطفى كفت ووفت بنظري...
إلا أنني سأُضيف بضعة أُمور...

النقاب كالحجاب والحجاب هوَ ما يحجبُك عن المعاصي يعني يحميك بمعنى أخر...
الآن الغرب يشنون هجمة واسِعه على الحجاب مع العلم أنَ في المسيحية أيضاً المرأة تُغطي رأسها وكذلك في رسومات للسيدة مريم وهيَ كذلك... ومع ذلك تُشن الهجمة على المُسلمين .. إذاً الاسلام هوَ المُستهدَف...

وشيء آخر لو زنت - واعتذر عن هذِهِ الكلمة - احدى المسيحيات المُلتزمات أو الراهبات مثلاً... هل بالإمكان أخذ جُزء من الكُل هُنا؟؟
يعني اعتبار كُل الراهبات كذلِك؟؟
لا طبعاً... والنقاب كذلِك ... الفتاة هُنا تسَتَرَت بهدَف ارتكاب الرذيلة والفاحشة وهذا يُقاس على الفتاة لا على النِقاب... لأن الدين يُمثل الناس لا الناس يُمثلونَ الدين...

هذا ما لدي في الواقع...
اعتذر عن أي كلمة ليست في موضِعها... ونصيحتي للأخ علماني أُنظر لمكانك جيداً ومن ثم أُحكم على الأُمور...
ليسَ بإمكانِك الاساءة لدين كامل من أجل موقف!!!

دُمت بخير... وأعتذر مرة أُخرى إن أزعجتُكُم...​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يوليو 2012)

سانتي قال:


> *​*
> *الآن الغرب يشنون هجمة واسِعه على الحجاب *​


*ولو أنى ماعرفش تقصدى أية بالغرب ...لكن سأحدثك بثقافتك الدينية التى تتلقفينها من المشايخ 
الهجمة الواسعة ( على حد تعبيرهم وليس تعبيرك أنتى )  فى خيالات المشايخ ومروجى ثقافات الشكوى ونظريات المؤامرة ...
الغرب يرفض* *أى ( رمز دينى ) حفاظاً على حقوق المواطنين ..*
*فرنسا على سبيل المثال لم تمنع الحجاب النسوى الأسلامى فقط*
*بل منعت أرتداء الصُلبان والطاقية اليهودى للموظفين فى الخدمات العامة - كى تضمن - تأدية الخدمة للمواطن على حد السواء*
*بغض النظر عن عقيدته أو أنتمائه الدينى ..*
*الغرب ليس تافهاً كى ينظر الى قطعة قماش على رأس المرأة *


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يوليو 2012)

*يا حظك يا علمانى خد الخبر الطازه ده لسه طالع من الفرن حالا ههههههه*
* ضبط رجلين يرتديان النقاب أثناء محاولتهما سرقة شركة صرافة بمدينة نصر
الخميس، 26 يوليو 2012 - 13:52*
*استعان عاطل كان يعمل بشركة صرافة بمدينة نصر بآخر لمساعدته فى سرقة الشركة لفصله من العمل لسوء سلوكه، وارتدى المتهمان النقاب لإخفاء نفسيهما وتوجها للمحل وطلبا تغيير 65 ريالا سعوديا للعملة المصرية، فشك فيهما أصحاب المحل وأبلغوا الشرطة التى حضرت وألقت القبض عليهما.

بدأت تفاصيل الواقعة أثناء تواجد النقيب محمد صالح الحديدى الضابط بقسم مرور مدينة نصر أول بخدمته بتقاطع شارع عباس العقاد مع مصطفى النحاس لتنظيم الحركة المرورية، وبصحبته القوة المرافقة، استغاث بهم فرد أمن من العاملين بشركة صرافة بشارع مصطفى النحاس، لشكه فى أمر سيدتين منتقبتين حضرتا للشركة، وقررتا أنهما سعوديتى الجنسية وطلبتا تحويل مبلغ 65 ريالا سعوديا إلى العملة المصرية - تم التحفظ عليه- وعقب استبدال المبلغ أبديا رغبتهما فى البقاء بالمحل بدعوى انتظار أحد أصدقائهما لاصطحابهما.

على الفور انتقل الضابط لمقر الشركة ولدى دخوله ظهر على السيدتين علامات الارتباك، فقام بالكشف عن وجهيهما وتبين أنهما رجلان وتم ضبطهما وتبين أنهما كل من "محمد.م.ع" 30 سنة عاطل، وضبط بحوزته ماسورة حديدية ومطواة، و"مصطفى.أ.س" 26 سنة عاطل، وضبط بحوزته ماسورة حديدية ومطواة.

وبسؤال المدير التنفيذى للشركة "محمد.ا.م" 32 سنة، أيد ما سبق وأصاف بأن المتهم الثانى كان يعمل بالشركة منذ فترة وتم فصله لسوء سلوكه، وبمواجهتهما اعترفا بشروعهما فى سرقة الشركة كرها عن أصحابها.

حرر محضر رقم 28616/2012م جنح القسم بالواقعة، وجارى تطوير مناقشتهم للوقوف على نشاطهم الإجرامى، فتم إخطار اللواء محسن مراد مساعد أول وزير الداخلية مدير أمن القاهرة بالواقعة فأمر بسرعة إحالتهما للنيابة العامة التى تولت التحقيق.*


Website Designed and Developed by


----------



## چاكس (27 يوليو 2012)

سانتي قال:


> *مرحباً جميعاً...
> 
> على الرغم من أنَ الأُخت أنصار المُصطفى كفت ووفت بنظري...
> إلا أنني سأُضيف بضعة أُمور...
> ...



- لا أعلم ما معنى ان الأخت اللى حضرتك بتتكلمى عليها وفت !! 
انا لا أطرح أسئلة و اريد اجابة ، أنا أطرح هنا موضوع للنقاش و الموضوع مقتبس من الواقع فأنا أتكلم عن واقعة حقيقية حدثت فى مصر . 

- ما معنى ان النقاب كالحجاب ! و ما دخل قطعة قماش أيا ما كان لونها .. ما علاقتها بأفعال البشر من خير أو شر ، هل كل من يرتدى هذه القطعة من القماش أصبح قديسا مثلا أو معزول عن المعاصى !! هه

- أنا لا أشن هجمة على الحجاب أو غيره !..... بل أطالب بحرق كل رمز من رموز الجهل .
 و أنا أناقش حادثة حدثت و ستحدث كثيرا بسبب العقول الرجعية التى تحتاج الى استئصال و فورا.. و هذا للمصلحة العامة .

- ما علاقة ملابس العذراء بما أقوله ؟؟ 

- أيضا أنا لا أسئ الى دين بعينه . بل من الممكن ان يسئ كثيرون الى اديانهم و هذا ما حدث فى هذه الواقعة التى تحدثت عنها .

تقبلى ودى


----------



## چاكس (27 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا حظك يا علمانى خد الخبر الطازه ده لسه طالع من الفرن حالا ههههههه*
> * ضبط رجلين يرتديان النقاب أثناء محاولتهما سرقة شركة صرافة بمدينة نصر
> الخميس، 26 يوليو 2012 - 13:52*
> *استعان عاطل كان يعمل بشركة صرافة بمدينة نصر بآخر لمساعدته فى سرقة الشركة لفصله من العمل لسوء سلوكه، وارتدى المتهمان النقاب لإخفاء نفسيهما وتوجها للمحل وطلبا تغيير 65 ريالا سعوديا للعملة المصرية، فشك فيهما أصحاب المحل وأبلغوا الشرطة التى حضرت وألقت القبض عليهما.
> ...



 أستاذة Dona 
ها هو الخبر اللى حضرتك عرضتيه ، يثبت لنا ان هذا الرمز من رموز التخلف و الرجعية يستخدم فى العديد من الجرائم . 
و أتعجب ممن يدافعوا عن النقاب !!!


----------



## سانتي (27 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ولو أنى ماعرفش تقصدى أية بالغرب ...لكن سأحدثك بثقافتك الدينية التى تتلقفينها من المشايخ
> الهجمة الواسعة ( على حد تعبيرهم وليس تعبيرك أنتى )  فى خيالات المشايخ ومروجى ثقافات الشكوى ونظريات المؤامرة ...
> الغرب يرفض* *أى ( رمز دينى ) حفاظاً على حقوق المواطنين ..*
> *فرنسا على سبيل المثال لم تمنع الحجاب النسوى الأسلامى فقط*
> ...


*
نُقطة واحِده سيدي المُكرم....

لماذا فرنسا لم تُحارب حجاب المرأة المسيحية؟؟ 
ولماذا القساوسة الامريكان واليهود في فلسطين يحرقون المصاحِف؟؟؟

أعتقد الاجابة عندَ حضرتك...المسألة ليست مسألة رموز دينية ....​*


----------



## سانتي (27 يوليو 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> - لا أعلم ما معنى ان الأخت اللى حضرتك بتتكلمى عليها وفت !!
> انا لا أطرح أسئلة و اريد اجابة ، أنا أطرح هنا موضوع للنقاش و الموضوع مقتبس من الواقع فأنا أتكلم عن واقعة حقيقية حدثت فى مصر .
> 
> - ما معنى ان النقاب كالحجاب ! و ما دخل قطعة قماش أيا ما كان لونها .. ما علاقتها بأفعال البشر من خير أو شر ، هل كل من يرتدى هذه القطعة من القماش أصبح قديسا مثلا أو معزول عن المعاصى !! هه
> ...



*
لا يُهم... نقاش لكن مبتور برأيي....

أخي الكريم.... النقاب او الحجاب أو قطعة القُماش تعني أن من يرتديها عليه أن يمتثل لأخلاق الاسلام فإن هوَ لم يمتثل فليسَ للدين دخل بل للشخص نفسه...

من فضلك سيدي الفاضِل... احترم الديانات الأُخرى... لاحظ أنهُ ليسَ رجعية كما تظُن ... وكما قُلتُ لَك الجُزء لا يُمثل الكُل.... ومع احترامي لَك إن كانَ هُناك ما يحتاج لإستئصال فهوَ من يُفكر بطريقتك مُجرد هجوم وكلام فقط!

قصدت يعني السيدة مريم ترتدي الحجاب في صورِها يعني قطعة القُماش التي قصدتها أنت ونظرةَ لها بنظرة دونية ^^"

لكن كلامك يُظهر الاساءة فعلاً....

دُمتَ بود...​*


----------



## چاكس (27 يوليو 2012)

سانتي قال:


> *
> لا يُهم... نقاش لكن مبتور برأيي....
> 
> أخي الكريم.... النقاب او الحجاب أو قطعة القُماش تعني أن من يرتديها عليه أن يمتثل لأخلاق الاسلام فإن هوَ لم يمتثل فليسَ للدين دخل بل للشخص نفسه...
> ...



*طبعا ده اى كلام بيضحكوا بيه الشيوخ على الناس الغلابة اللى بيمشو ورا اى جعجعة و خلاص .. 
انا مش هعلق لأن زى ما قلت انا بعرض قضية واقعية حدثت و للقارئ الحكم على هذذه الحادثة . *
*تقبلى ودى*


----------



## ++Narawas++ (9 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## سانتي (10 أغسطس 2012)

++Narawas++ قال:


> ​



*القضية هذه قديمة جداً... ونادِرة.. يعني بالنسبة لي ضد هذا الأمر...​*


----------



## سانتي (10 أغسطس 2012)

عـلمانى قال:


> *طبعا ده اى كلام بيضحكوا بيه الشيوخ على الناس الغلابة اللى بيمشو ورا اى جعجعة و خلاص ..
> انا مش هعلق لأن زى ما قلت انا بعرض قضية واقعية حدثت و للقارئ الحكم على هذذه الحادثة . *
> *تقبلى ودى*



*لا الكلام من عقولنا كأجيال.. ومشاهدتنا للواقع...

كما تشاء... كنت بفكر الموضوع للنقاش!!

دُمتَ بود يا طيب ^^...​*


----------



## MaRiNa G (12 أغسطس 2012)

_بالتأكيد النقاب يسبب جرائم كارثية 
ومن اجل هذا منعته فرنسا ودول اوروبيبة
ونريد من الاخوة الافاضل ان يقنعونا بهذا النقاب 
من شرعه؟
ما الغرض منه؟
لماذا تم تشريعه؟


متي تم تشريعه؟
وهل الحشمة في ان ترتدي المراة خيمة سوداء؟
اهذه حشمة؟ام تخلف؟!

لا ندري من المتخفي خلف هذه الخيمة 
لذا ترتكب الكثير والكثير من الجرائم بمعاونة هذا المسمي نقاب

يارب ارحم 
_​


----------

